
Payfone raises $100M for its phone-based digital verification and ID platform - imheretolearn
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/18/payfone-raises-100m-for-its-mobile-phone-based-digital-verification-and-id-platform/
======
shynrou
It reads like an ad written by themselfes... How can it be privacy focused,
when the whole premise is that they check your data against databases of other
companies.

